

Warn HN: Dropbox sabotaged for OSX Lion - mhusby

Dropbox will not work in osx Lion.  It looks like they are doing OS version checking and have disallowed 10.7  Here is a screenshot: http://grab.by/98Ph<p>There is a forum post about this over on dropbox, if you are currently or will be soon running Lion please jump over there and let them know its important!<p>http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=33706
======
makecheck
The forum doesn't exist.

Isn't it possible they are only doing this because 10.7 is a beta and they
don't want to receive bug reports for that reason?

~~~
mhusby
Sorry about that, here is the link:
<http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=33706>

And couldn't they just give a warning "Hey, may not work, please don't report
bugs" and for reference this is the only software that is not working
correctly for me so far.

------
joshpeek
Hack: Change CFBundleVersion to 2.0 in
/Applications/Dropbox.app/Contents/Info.plist

------
JBerlinsky
The same thing is happening with Boingo.

